

Ask HN: Doctors in Silicon Valley - nate23342

I am planning on moving to Silicon Valley in 2012 to work at a start up. But only if my wife can find a job. She finished her residency in Emergency Medicine next year. Does anyone know about the job opportunities for Emergency Medicine Physicians in that area?
======
dave1619
Don't know any specifics but have some doctor friends in Silicon Valley. It
seems like it's a healthy job market for physicians.

